# UPDATE: FALSE POSITIVE. BFP 8DPO! PCOS Natural BFP.



## LoveIsAllINo

*UPDATE IN POST #6 FALSE POSITIVE*

Hello all I got my BFP today. I am so happy. Our first child! BFP first try with CBD advanced! 

I am nervous and cautious because I have had some bleeding on and off and clots. Staying positive as my symptoms seem to be staying put. And I am celebrating this baby no matter how long it is here with me.


Very faint positive!! You may need line eyes to see ha ha

Here are my symptoms. And let me say this...I had very early symptoms that were in no way related to progesterone. I know everyone says you can't get symptoms this early but that is not true at all. You may not be getting symptoms of an embryo but you are getting symptoms of the process progressing.

CD16 BD
C17 Peak Fertility CBD Advanced BD
CD 18 Ovulation Day 

1dpo: Mild on and off soreness underarms. Normally my nipples are very sore and then my breasts get sore on the sides a couple days later and sometimes even on 1dpo. First sign!

2dpo: Nipples felt wet but were not, one time only lol. Fleeting breasts and armpit tenderness. Felt like I had done sit-ups and crunches. Abs sore for no reason I did not work out. Nausea mouth filled with saliva. Sore throat. 

3dpo: Woke up sweating. Abs feel tight and contracting on their own (pulling inward), not tight to touch, pressure in uterus. Pressure in uterus most of the day. Ovulation cramping on left ovary. Underarm tenderness and teeth sensitive. Lethargic.

4dpo: Abs sore. Contracting on their own (pulling inward). Soft stool. Yellowish CM not much at all. Lethargic. Insomnia bad. Constipated

5dpo: My mother's birthday! Abs sore. Underarm tenderness. Breasts tenderness on the sides. Very watery CM, wore liners all day and the night before. Tried to do a cervical check, everything was puffy, soft, and squishy. No idea if I found my cervix. Blood when blowing my nose, blood when brushing teeth. Phlegm in throat, runny nose. Can't think clearly at all PREGNANCY BRAIN IN FULL AFFECT! I felt dumb seriously, couldn't remember anything. Insomnia bad. Light brown spotting at the end of the night. Constipated. Hot flash, big veins in hands.

6dpo: Uterus tight/dull pressure.Nausea, watery mouth. Very mild shooting feeling in nipples. Metallic taste in mouth. Bleeding bright red blood with clots. I AM OUT!!! Waking once an hour. Insomnia. Crying heart out because of the blood. Blew my nose and more blood. ...makes me wonder if I am actually pregnant. As I was convinced before. Achy hips, low back pain into upper butt. Hot flashes.

7dpo: Pulling feeling in uterus. Sore throat, frequent urination, metallic taste, very light bleeding and passing clots, turned to brown. Hot flash with nausea. One second freezing cold the next second hot. Breast tenderness on the sides. Sweaty hands.

8dpo: 5a.m. Very Very faint BFP!!! Pulling feeling in uterus. 8a.m. passed a HUGE clot about half size of my palm when it settled at the bottom of the toilet. Nausea, hot flashes. In love with life!! Proud and happy!

9dpo: Sore belly button, heart pounding after just walking from my car to my home. Sore throat. Metallic taste. Tongue feels burned for absolutely no reason and last for hours. Breast and underarm pain last 30 min.

10dpo: Sore belly button for a few hours. Abs sore again for a few hours. Uterus feels cool and tingling, spreads to my ovaries. From my ovaries down my groin was a stretching feeling on both sides. Heartburn, second time in my life. First time was from drinking an apple cider vinegar shot (health reasons)..I drank too much and that was years ago.

11dpo: BFN



Let me say, with all of these symptoms they were ALL accept the ones I specifed, were fleeting and mild. They were pretty easy to miss in the beginning but I was paying close attention lol. I had a feeling I would get a BFP from 1dpo!

Feel free to ask any questions at all! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







BFP8DPOO.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 101


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations xx


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

Thank u!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Congratulations!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

Hello. It is with a heavy heart I update this post.

I went to the ER for the clots and I had an exam and my blood drawn etc. Temp was 99.7

In short, my HCG came back as a 4. Doc said either a false positive or miscarriage. 

That night, my symptoms continued, they increased and I got excited. I thought well I didn't make up all of the symptoms I had, maybe the light bleeding and clots were IB and I will get my positive in a couple days. 

(I updated my symptoms btw: after 8dpo)

I actually began to feel the stretching on both sides of my uterus I hear so many women talk about. There was NO missing it!! I felt things this 2ww I have never felt in my entire life. All symptoms pointed to pregnancy including my faint Wondfo BFP with only a 4 HCG??? I posted it on here and EVERYONE saw it and congratulated me. 

I tested 10dpo and 11 dpo with FRER and they are BOTH STARK WHITE bfn.

I am updating to say I feel it is over for me despite having symptoms of pregnancy as I type. I have to be honest, I feel crazy and I am not joking.

I left the ER made to feel like an idiot. Like I made it all up and I am starting to believe that I somehow did.

What other explanation is there for all of the pregnancy symptoms I had and no pregnancy.

This situation has scared me. It showed me how powerful the mind can be. This ordeal has been emotional torture and I mean that.

The crazy thing is, the symptoms I had/have are things that come on unexpectedly. I am not consciously looking for symptoms. I feel them first

Never feed into a symptom. Just wait. This was and is a horrid experience.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Oh I am so so sorry Hun. :hugs: That post has brought me to tears. Please please do not feel stupid. You have nothing to feel stupid for. You had a false bfp, the cruelest, I'm pretty sure the majority of people on here would have reacted in the same way as you. Also we are all guilty of reading too much into symptoms, as much as we try to stop ourselves it's hard when it's the thing you want the most. Take a few days to look after yourself and try to work through this. But don't go beating yourself up please. We are all here if you need us :hugs:


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

mrs unicorn said:


> Oh I am so so sorry Hun. :hugs: That post has brought me to tears. Please please do not feel stupid. You have nothing to feel stupid for. You had a false bfp, the cruelest, I'm pretty sure the majority of people on here would have reacted in the same way as you. Also we are all guilty of reading too much into symptoms, as much as we try to stop ourselves it's hard when it's the thing you want the most. Take a few days to look after yourself and try to work through this. But don't go beating yourself up please. We are all here if you need us :hugs:

Thank you so much :hugs: I really needed that! It has been a couple days and I am finally coming around. Really looking for this 2ww to be officially done lol. How are you doing?


----------



## mrs unicorn

I bet you are, how long till you expect af? 

Af arrived today for me so onto cycle #3. I'm not temping or opks this cycle. It stresses me and nothing will be accurate as I'll be getting up at different times and drinking etc because it's Christmas. Trying not to wish too hard that it happens this cycle but it's always been my preferred one. Going to try and distract myself and keep busy.


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

mrs unicorn said:


> I bet you are, how long till you expect af?
> 
> Af arrived today for me so onto cycle #3. I'm not temping or opks this cycle. It stresses me and nothing will be accurate as I'll be getting up at different times and drinking etc because it's Christmas. Trying not to wish too hard that it happens this cycle but it's always been my preferred one. Going to try and distract myself and keep busy.

Glad you got AF and you aren' waiting in limbo. I agree completely about temping and OPK's being to stressful. I am going to do my OPK's though since I have PCOS. My cycle can get a little sneaky. But I am not going to be in here from 1dpo. Oh no no no I have learned my lesson lol

I am expecting AF in 2 days!!! It is almost over! Lol can't wait. I didn't even test today and happy I didn't. I would be depressed right about now if it was a BFN.


----------



## Leikela

I did the same thing when trying to conceive with my first one. I had all these symptoms and feelings and was convinced I was pregnant. I was so disappointed when I got the negative pregnancy test. I too thought I was going crazy. It was at that point that I decided not to try and feel any upcoming symptoms, etc. I would just patiently wait to test and not stress out about anything. The next month, I got a positive! All the best to you! It will happen when it is meant to be. :)


----------



## mum140381

hugs x


----------

